# Advice please - period after laparoscopy



## JPeggy

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone had any advice please? I had a lap, hyst and dye op last week (Wed) which was day 26 of my cycle so I was expecting my period to start just after the op. I'm assuming the op has messed up my cycle this month as I had a moderate amount of bright red bleeding after the op up until Monday (am) which tailed off as light spotting. I did get mild tummy cramps on Fri/Sat and had the usual bloating feeling up until then, which is why I thought my period was about to start. Although this bleed didn't look like my normal period. 

They found I have a retrovert uterus and old endo scaring with a tiny bit of endo on one of my ovaries but it was less than .5mm, also flushed my tubes out which needed a little more pressure than expected but all in all everything seemed ok.

Anyone know how long it took for your cycles to get back on track?
How late was your cycle after such an op?
Did anyone else have a lap, hyst and dye that close to their next cycle?
Am I worrying too much?

Utterly confused here. DH keeps telling me its because of the stress of the op but I've never been late in my life! 

Still in a bit of mild pain around the abdomen but other than that I'm feeling ok. Not quite 100% yet but getting there.

Any advice would be appreciated. I understand everyone is different so it might be that whatever happens is particular to me. Just want to be reassured I'm not going nuts,

Cheers
Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

I would try not to worry honey. Although I am personally super irregular, laps (or any op for that matter) mess with your cycle - it's really common to be early, late, and some people even skip a cycle depending on where they were at and what was done. 

I know its easier said than done, but try not to worry and wait until your next cycle and things should get back to normal after that.

Good luck honey and hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

If it helps, I had a lap in October on day 28 of my cycle (I had some drugs on standby just in case my period came before the op).  My cycle, which is usually 26-31 days ended up going to 38 days and the following month it was out slightly too (34 days).

A lap is a huge impact on your body so its natural to throw your cycle out slightly.  Make sure you rest up and relax and that you don't rush things too soon.  I found it took me a few weeks to really fell myself after my op.

Hope you are feeling better soon.
xxx


----------



## JPeggy

Thank you Carrots12 and Cloudy for getting back to me. I guess it's me just being impatient. Relieved to hear that it's probably messed with my system and its nothing more. Never had surgery before so it's all new. Been worried that whatever they prodded and poked me with that its all healed up in there and nothing is going in or coming out (sorry TMI) 

Just want to be back to normal!

Thanks again  
Xxxxxx


----------



## JPeggy

Sorry... One more thing, is it normal to feel really emotional about the slightest thing a week after the op? Is it my body adjusting to all the drugs leaving my system?

I've been fighting back the tears since yesterday but the Debussy music on todays google page "Clare de lune" set me off earlier and every little thing with a hint of emotion to it just starts me back up again!  

Trying to get a grip here! Maybe I need another week or two to feel myself again like you did Carrots12?


----------



## George_00

Hi JPeggy,

I had a lap/hyst in January - only one I've had - and I was REALLY tired and emotional afterwards. I think it's a combination of the drugs, and feeling tired and bruised. Obviously there's lots of worry with surgery, and you're probably just processing those feelings, and build up of anxiety. I think it's completely normal and understandable to feel a bit emotionally fragile after any surgery. Give yourself the time you need to heal and don't worry. Also, just to add to what the others said, my op made my period late, I seem to remember, but it came. You body will know what to do.

George xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

Sorry to read you are feeling emotional at the moment.  

I would say you should give yourself longer to recover from the op - not just physically but emotionally too.  The op is very draining and more invasive that people realise.  Add that to the reason of why you are doing it and its no wonder your feeling a bit sensitive.

Allow yourself time to rest and relax and heal and don't be too hard on yourself if it takes you a while until you feel better.

x


----------



## JPeggy

You girls are so supportive, thank you George_00 and Carrots12, hugs to you both too   xxx 

So glad FF is here otherwise I think I'd have gone completely loopy! Please shout if I can be there for you? 

 
Xxx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey

I had a lap on 1st July and I was due to come on 4 days later. I had bleeding after lap and bled for 2 and a half weeks after so I assume one of these weeks was my period but it was hard to figure out as I had bleeding. 

I had a period this month and it was bang on time and it was fine. 

I was emotional after my lap I cried for two/three days after and felt quite low and emotional for about 2 weeks after...I think maybe it's the drugs, being due on and the relief of having it over and done with and thinking about what's next. 

Sending huge hugs   hope your feeling better hun.

xxxxx


----------



## JPeggy

Cheers NatalieP its good to hear and glad everyone comes out the other side ok... just to know it is all normal is a huge help. Drs don't really tell you any of this stuff. Fingers crossed it will all sort itself out, thank you   xxxx


----------



## JPeggy

AF showed up... we're back on track  

Thanks all  
xxx


----------

